# A/V Reciever - PC>AVR via WiFi? - what kind of setup am I looking at?



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

I am buying an A/V Reciever soon, but I need to figure this out first.. so my idea for my next audio project for my home cinema is this:

I want to be able to play all my videos from my PC, where I can use SVP to play them at 60hz - which works beautifully on my projector if I connect it with HDMI. But obviously then I have to also pull a audio cable from the projector to my current speaker setup, which is just a complete mess.

Is it possible to connect from my PC to an AVR via WiFi and play videos to my projector, instead of a direct HDMI connection?
IF that is possible, can ANY AVR with WiFi do it?

I would like to avoid pulling a cable from my PC in room#2 to the AVR in room#1...

Anyone have any ideas?
Thanks!:hide:


----------



## Entario (Nov 17, 2016)

Listening in, since I have a similar issue.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you have not yet bought the receiver/amp, look for one that has built in wireless capability


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> If you have not yet bought the receiver/amp, look for one that has built in wireless capability


That is what I'm asking, to be precise, will any AVR with WiFi be able to accept PC video+sound output, all over WiFi?

I'm just unsure whether or not what I'm planning is possible..


Keep in mind, I want to play 60FPS movies with SVP, not the standard 24fps stuff, which is what scares me even more.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Otherwise, look at something like this;

Shop Wireless HDMI Transmitters & Receivers - Newegg.com


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Fapguy said:


> That is what I'm asking, to be precise, will any AVR with WiFi be able to accept PC video+sound output, all over WiFi?
> 
> I'm just unsure whether or not what I'm planning is possible..
> 
> ...


Mine is built into the A/V receiver. . I have not seen a wifi adaptor for a A/V unit


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

I think you're not really reading what i'm asking.

I'm questioning the compatibility, not if I can buy an adapter :/


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Maybe I do not understand the question . . can you rephrase? What do you mean compatible? The ones with wifi built in clearly are compatible


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

My question, as simple as I can put it, is...

If I buy pretty much ANY, AVR with WiFi inbuilt, will it be possible to connect/stream to it, from my PC, using SVP(a player that interpolates) - without it bugging up?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Wifi is used for network connectivity only. It can be used to stream media across a network. It can't (as far as I know) be used as a means of connectivity to other devices. Not too mention that your PC will now output video or audio over wifi. Video output routes through the video card and audio through an audio chipset (ie: onboard audio, sound card, or via the video card audio chipset).


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

So if I understand this right.. One of these is what happens...

1) Once an AVR has been connected to WiFi, I'll be able to see it on my PC on my network, and I can select it as my output in a media player?

2) Or perhaps it will show up as a network attached monitor type deal, which I need to select to output to?

I'm a little confused still


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No. It will not be an option to output via a media player. As noted above, a media player will send video to the video chipset and audio to an audio chipset. There are no other choices. That's just how a PC works. 

Now, if you share a folder of audio files on the PC, the AVR can browse to that folder and playback the files (assuming they are in a format which it supports).

Wifi is strictly used for file streaming and internet connectivity.

You can't play something on a computer and select the AVR as an output.


Basically, to use an AVR as you intend (as noted in the OP), you need to pull cables (preferred) or try using a wireless HDMI adapter. I've not used any of the wireless HDMI adapters, so I can't recommend any. And based strictly on what I've read, they can sometimes be troublesome to get working.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Damn... okay.

So no matter what, I'll have to run a HDMI cable from my PC.. roger.

So I don't need WiFi at all basically.

That definitely opens up options at least, now that I can cross off a requirement.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I use the wifi to connect to Netflix and play music on the pc


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Old Rich said:


> I use the wifi to connect to Netflix and play music on the pc


Wifi on the PC or on the AVR? If you have an AVR with wifi, you don't need the PC. Unless I'm misunderstanding what you are saying.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I use wifi on the A/V receiver to access music files on the pc and also to access Netflix via the internet


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That's what I thought, but you were wording through me. So we are on the same page.

Have a great weekend.



EDIT: That's what I thought, but your wording threw me. So we are on the same page. <you would think English wasn't my native language sometimes.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You too . .


----------

